# Dodge truck owners?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Any of you guys experience the "Death Wobble" and what did you do to fix the problem?
After hitting a pothole or bump in the road, the front end starts shaking violently.
I had it happen to me for the first time the other day on my 1998 1500.
I'm going to have the front end checked out this week before getting it realigned.
I just had new tires put on it since the Death Wobble happened.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The death wobble can be caused by any number of things on all the truck makes out there. 

I have seen brake calipers cause it along with other front end components, I don't think that there is one single cause of it.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ridgetop, I had a case of death wobble like you described in my 02 dodge. Replacing the steering stabilizer shock fixed it right up. That is probably a good place to start on your truck.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Most common is the track bar bushings are worn. 
You can get a heavy duty track bar from moog that helps. Also any worn bushings in the control arms will cause it. 
Go to a reliable alignment shop they can help
It is a very common problem in dodge and jeep vehicles the share the same front suspension design.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I was flying down rural I-15 doing about 90 mph in my 2008 2500 when I passed over an expansion joint on a bridge and it happened to me. Scared the living dog **** outta me. I had them replace pretty much the whole front end, track bar, ball joints, tie rods, the works. I was told that the problem generally shows up around 100,000 miles (though mine only had 75,000, but I do spend a lot of time in the hills). Keeping things lubed and your front tires balanced goes a long ways in postponing the problems too.

As matter of reference, years ago I had an old '77 3/4 ton Chev with a solid front axle that used to get the death wobble when things got worn, so it hasn't been just a Dodge problem.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I had a '94 Dodge that would get the death wobble. It was nuts. Still under warranty, the dealership replaced the ball joints. It happened again and they replaced the "whole front end". Not sure what they did replace, but it solved the problem. For sure, get it fixed. There have been enough instances that a reliable shop should be able to get it solved.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

The trac bar bushings is pretty frequent like hooper mentioned. These can go out in a year after being replaced! So, for a long term fix getting an adjustable trac bar is usually your best bet. The stock bar isn't always the proper fit for every single truck, and dodges are sensitive to that. Also, have the place doing this inspect your ball joints and other front end components. A heavy duty steering stabilizer helps too.

http://www.dodgeramsteeringstabilizer.com/ These always looked interesting to me.

Post 09 I never hear of the issue, and that's why they do the front end conversions on the old ones to an 09. However, when they do this they don't change the trac bar. Seen trucks get the whole conversion, didn't work, then get new trac bushings and its fine.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

AND GO TO A GOOD SHOP! Not a jiffy lube lol... A suspension expert really goes a long way. Up north there is All Pro, they are solid. A place than can successfully lift trucks 12+ inches usually knows a bit about drivetrain and suspension.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I experienced it once in our Dodge work truck. 

I fixed it by buying a Ford!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

KineKilla said:


> I experienced it once in our Dodge work truck.
> 
> I fixed it by buying a Ford!


Soon to be experienced in your Ford.

I have seen it on all makes Dodge, Chevy, Ford, Toyota, you name it they will all do it.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Yup dodge front end crumbling in half made me switch to ford.

The 2006 ram 2500 has a bad design on the front end. The tie rod end is a non greaseable part. Well guess what 60k miles on the truck and the grease seized up causing my tire to buckle while towing my trailer up to mill hollow. Easily could have been a fatality. I think it has been recalled


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

​


Critter said:


> Soon to be experienced in your Ford.
> 
> I have seen it on all makes Dodge, Chevy, Ford, Toyota, you name it they will all do it.


Honestly, it did happen once on my '96 F250 as well. I was towing my boat up Parley's about 12 years ago when I hit a large pothole or section where they had chipped the road away for repair, BAM! The thing started wobbling like crazy!

I let off the gas and pulled over to see what had broke but everything appeared fine. It never did it again but it sure was scary for those few seconds.

Never been a big fan of the twin I beam suspension Ford used for so long, but their front ends have given me far less trouble than the constant steering, braking and suspension issues we experience with our Dodge trucks.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

KineKilla said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Critter said:
> ...


Years ago in my in 02 Dodge 2500 pulling my horse trailer with 3 horses loaded it got a case of death wobble in a construction area on north bound I-15 going through Ogden. Very limited pull over areas were available but luckily there was one when it happened. I had to check my pants after that experience. For anyone that hasnt experienced death wobble before your truck should recover from the death wobble after slowing to about 40 mph but it will definitely wake you up the first time it happens to you.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree with checking and changing your shorts after it happens. 

On one of my work trucks if I would go over a certain freeway expansion joint the wobbling would start and as you say the first time it happens to you you'll think that you lost the whole front end. I just learned to slow down for that joint until the mechanics got it fixed. I finally told them that it was a safety hazard and I refused to drive the truck. That time it was a bad caliper on the brakes that was causing it.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have ONLY had it happen in my 06' F350 lol.. and I am a Dodge guy! 

I take that back, when I was young I had a Cherokee that had it. It was lifted, then the next owner reduced the lift and I think that caused problems..... Jeeps have been known for it as well.


It can happen to any truck. If you are keeping the vehicle for a while though, there are upgrades you can do that should have you feeling safe. Like the ones mentioned here.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

RandomElk16 said:


> I have ONLY had it happen in my 06' F350 lol.. and I am a Dodge guy!
> 
> I take that back, when I was young I had a Cherokee that had it. It was lifted, then the next owner reduced the lift and I think that caused problems..... Jeeps have been known for it as well.
> 
> It can happen to any truck. If you are keeping the vehicle for a while though, there are upgrades you can do that should have you feeling safe. Like the ones mentioned here.


Yes! I now have dual steering stabilizers, and some pricey heavy duty front end shocks for both front tires. I also keep a close eye on all the other front end bushings, joints, calipers etc. I have had death wobble in my current F350 also and after that....well.....homey don't play death wobble anymore.


----------

